# Drusilla Foer in "Drusilla e L'almanacco del giorno dopo".



## fabri47 (5 Giugno 2022)

Dopo il successo nella terza serata di Sanremo 2022, la drag queen *Drusilla Foer*, interpretata da Gianluca Gori, condurrà "L'Almanacco del Giorno Dopo" storico programma andato in onda tra gli anni 70' e 90' su Rai 1 prima del telegiornale e condotto all'epoca da Paola Perissi e successivamente da Ilaria Moscato. In questa riedizione, ci sarà anche la presenza di Topo Gigio.

*"Drusilla e L'Almanacco del giorno dopo"* andrà in onda a partire *da lunedì 6 giugno*, dalle 19:50, su *Rai 2*.


----------



## Viulento (5 Giugno 2022)

avrei preferito una donna nera islamica col pisello a cui piacciono gli uomini gay.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il successo nella terza serata di Sanremo 2022, la drag queen *Drusilla Foer*, interpretata da Gianluca Gori, condurrà "L'Almanacco del Giorno Dopo" storico programma andato in onda tra gli anni 70' e 90' su Rai 1 prima del telegiornale e condotto all'epoca da Paola Perissi e successivamente da Ilaria Moscato. In questa riedizione, ci sarà anche la presenza di Topo Gigio.
> 
> *"Drusilla e L'Almanacco del giorno dopo"* andrà in onda a partire *da lunedì 6 giugno*, dalle 19:50, su *Rai 2*.



"L'invasione degli ultracorpi" (USA, 1956).


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il successo nella terza serata di Sanremo 2022, la drag queen *Drusilla Foer*, interpretata da Gianluca Gori, condurrà "L'Almanacco del Giorno Dopo" storico programma andato in onda tra gli anni 70' e 90' su Rai 1 prima del telegiornale e condotto all'epoca da Paola Perissi e successivamente da Ilaria Moscato. In questa riedizione, ci sarà anche la presenza di Topo Gigio.
> 
> *"Drusilla e L'Almanacco del giorno dopo"* andrà in onda a partire *da lunedì 6 giugno*, dalle 19:50, su *Rai 2*.


L'originalità Rai.. Riesumato perfino topo Gigio.. Niente mago zurlì?!


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il successo nella terza serata di Sanremo 2022, la drag queen *Drusilla Foer*, interpretata da Gianluca Gori, condurrà "L'Almanacco del Giorno Dopo" storico programma andato in onda tra gli anni 70' e 90' su Rai 1 prima del telegiornale e condotto all'epoca da Paola Perissi e successivamente da Ilaria Moscato. In questa riedizione, ci sarà anche la presenza di Topo Gigio.
> 
> *"Drusilla e L'Almanacco del giorno dopo"* andrà in onda a partire *da lunedì 6 giugno*, dalle 19:50, su *Rai 2*.


Se tale gori sa parlare, è simpatico, ha talento, la battuta pronta ed è animale da palcoscenico mi chiedo perché per andare in scena abbia bisogno di vestire i panni di tale drusilia.

Me lo chiedo ma non ho una risposta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2022)

Ma almeno a Topo Gigio l'hanno conservato il pisellino?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'originalità Rai.. Riesumato perfino topo Gigio.. Niente mago zurlì?!


Giusto io , te e pochi altri possiamo conoscere Topo gigio.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il successo nella terza serata di Sanremo 2022, la drag queen *Drusilla Foer*, interpretata da Gianluca Gori, condurrà "L'Almanacco del Giorno Dopo" storico programma andato in onda tra gli anni 70' e 90' su Rai 1 prima del telegiornale e condotto all'epoca da Paola Perissi e successivamente da Ilaria Moscato. In questa riedizione, ci sarà anche la presenza di Topo Gigio.
> 
> *"Drusilla e L'Almanacco del giorno dopo"* andrà in onda a partire *da lunedì 6 giugno*, dalle 19:50, su *Rai 2*.


Sta Drusilla, o meglio sto Gianluca, alla fin fine ha avuto successo perchè si veste in quel modo, al di là della bravura o meno. E secondo me, alla fine è pure etero visto che in un'intervista da Diaco disse che le mancava un'amica che era morta e poi il fatto che l'abbiano messa nella rete di destra, cioè Rai 2, conferma i miei dubbi  . A sanremo poi ebbe i complimenti anche da Salvini sui social.

In ogni caso, ho visto la sua intervista da Red Ronnie su youtube ed è una persona molto intelligente oltre che furba nell'essersi creato un personaggio che funziona e che ha una sua (finta) storia. Alla fine, pur rappresentando un mondo che non m'interessa, appare poche volte e non rompe tanto le scatole a differenza di altri colleghi. Lui stesso ha detto che ha rifiutato un sacco di proposte dopo Sanremo. C'è di peggio, insomma...


----------



## Raryof (5 Giugno 2022)

Quindi fa Mrs Doubtfire che parla coi pupazzetti?


----------



## Devil man (5 Giugno 2022)

Ma Drusilla insieme a Tipo Gigio nei panni di Sbirulino ?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se tale gori sa parlare, è simpatico, ha talento, la battuta pronta ed è animale da palcoscenico mi chiedo perché per andare in scena abbia bisogno di vestire i panni di tale drusilia.
> 
> Me lo chiedo ma non ho una risposta.


Perchè se non fosse vestito in quel modo, non avrebbe alcun seguito, è chiaro e lampante. Questo qui, prima di fare la drag queen, era un attore in crisi. Un po' come Bocelli, che quando faceva la lirica era un fallito in partenza, poi è passato al pop ed è diventato un fenomeno.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Perchè se non fosse vestito in quel modo, non avrebbe alcun seguito, è chiaro e lampante. Questo qui, prima di fare la drag queen, era un attore in crisi. Un po' come Bocelli, che quando faceva la lirica era un fallito in partenza, poi è passato al pop ed è diventato un fenomeno.


Quindi mi confermi che la maschera lo rende interessante, non quel che dice.

Non è una bella cosa per il pubblico medio.

Il paragone con Bocelli non regge .


----------



## sacchino (5 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giusto io , te e pochi altri possiamo conoscere Topo gigio.


Ma cosa dici mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se tale gori sa parlare, è simpatico, ha talento, la battuta pronta ed è animale da palcoscenico mi chiedo perché per andare in scena abbia bisogno di vestire i panni di tale drusilia.
> 
> Me lo chiedo ma non ho una risposta.


Perché è un personaggio che interpreta. 
Perche i Metallica nonostante fossero i più bravi quando salivano sul palco facevano i personaggi rudi, zozzi e cattivi che non erano?
È spettacolo. Tra l altro il tipo la interpreta è bravissimo.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giusto io , te e pochi altri possiamo conoscere Topo gigio.


Lo vestiranno da Rosy Rosicchia (questa la conoscono ancora meno persone)


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché è un personaggio che interpreta.
> Perche i Metallica nonostante fossero i più bravi quando salivano sul palco facevano i personaggi rudi, zozzi e cattivi che non erano?
> È spettacolo. Tra l altro il tipo la interpreta è bravissimo.


Ne deduco che il pubblico è mediamente stupido.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Quindi mi confermi che la maschera lo rende interessante, non quel che dice.*
> 
> Non è una bella cosa per il pubblico medio.


Ma perchè qui in Italia si valuta per prima la bravura? 

Questo qui è un personaggio che esiste da un bel po' di anni, ma che è esploso negli ultimi due-tre con la moda LGBT e con ciliegina sulla torta fatta di ospitata nel Sanremo più gaio di sempre.

Sulla bravura non mi esprimo, a Sanremo ha avuto un ruolo più di "propaganda", ho preferito mille volte la Giannetta come spalla. Poi nei suoi spettacoli teatrali magari è bravo (per dire Vincenzo Salemme visto a teatro è tutt'altra cosa rispetto a quello visto nei film). Vedendolo nelle interviste però, l'ho visto molto meno "malvagio" di quello che vogliono farlo apparire le solite riviste e media di regime. Anzi, da Diaco quando lui gli chiese "tu sei a favore delle minoranze gay" lui sviò la domanda dicendo "io sono per tutte le persone in difficoltà" senza evidenziare la roba gay e roba simile.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè qui in Italia si valuta per prima la bravura?
> 
> Questo qui è un personaggio che esiste da un bel po' di anni, ma che è esploso negli ultimi due-tre con la moda LGBT e con ciliegina sulla torta fatta di ospitata nel Sanremo più gaio di sempre.
> 
> Sulla bravura non mi esprimo, a Sanremo ha avuto un ruolo più di "propaganda", ho preferito mille volte la Giannetta come spalla. Poi nei suoi spettacoli teatrali magari è bravo (per dire Vincenzo Salemme visto a teatro è tutt'altra cosa rispetto a quello visto nei film). Vedendolo nelle interviste però, l'ho visto molto meno "malvagio" di quello che vogliono farlo apparire le solite riviste e media di regime. Anzi, da Diaco quando lui gli chiese "tu sei a favore delle minoranze gay" lui sviò la domanda dicendo "io sono per tutte le persone in difficoltà" senza evidenziare la roba gay e roba simile.


Hai detto tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché è un personaggio che interpreta.
> Perche i Metallica nonostante fossero i più bravi quando salivano sul palco facevano i personaggi rudi, zozzi e cattivi che non erano?
> È spettacolo. Tra l altro il tipo la interpreta è bravissimo.


A dire la verità i Metallica abbandonarono quelle vesti, tagliandosi i capelli (era l'epoca dei discussi "Load" e "Reload"), proprio per avere ancora più seguito.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Giugno 2022)

Io 'sta cosa la trovo offensiva e inaccettabile.

Va bene in un programma leggero, ma non nel mitologico almanacco.

Non capisco come si fa a rimanersene con le mani in mano con questo scempio che stanno perpetrando.

Ma non ve ne accorgete che stanno distruggendo ogni punto di riferimento della società?


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché è un personaggio che interpreta.
> Perche i Metallica nonostante fossero i più bravi quando salivano sul palco facevano i personaggi rudi, zozzi e cattivi che non erano?
> È spettacolo. Tra l altro il tipo la interpreta è bravissimo.


E perchè inserire Topo Gigio, un personaggio per bambini, insieme ad un travestito in un programma che parla di cultura/storia/tradizione?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ne deduco che il pubblico è mediamente stupido.


Ma no è spettacolo, è sempre stato così.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Giugno 2022)

Attore bravissimo che interpreta un personaggio ben congegnato e indubbiamente interessante.
Il resto è rumore di fondo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A dire la verità i Metallica abbandonarono quelle vesti, tagliandosi i capelli (era l'epoca dei discussi "Load" e "Reload"), proprio per avere ancora più seguito.


E lo so bene, seguo i Metallica dal 91  

infatti la loro maschera una volta caduta gli portó anni ( e dischi ) disgraziati. Anche se a me Reload piace


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E perchè inserire Topo Gigio, un personaggio per bambini, insieme ad un travestito in un programma che parla di cultura/storia/tradizione?


A boh, io non ho neanche il digitale terrestre. Io non guardo Tv tradizionale da almeno 15 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il successo nella terza serata di Sanremo 2022, la drag queen *Drusilla Foer*, interpretata da Gianluca Gori, condurrà "L'Almanacco del Giorno Dopo" storico programma andato in onda tra gli anni 70' e 90' su Rai 1 prima del telegiornale e condotto all'epoca da Paola Perissi e successivamente da Ilaria Moscato. In questa riedizione, ci sarà anche la presenza di Topo Gigio.
> 
> *"Drusilla e L'Almanacco del giorno dopo"* andrà in onda a partire *da lunedì 6 giugno*, dalle 19:50, su *Rai 2*.



Un buon motivo per cambiare canale


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma no è spettacolo, è sempre stato così.


Non condivido perché non reggono i paragoni che leggo circa Bocelli o i Metallica.
A me pare si stia soprattutto cavalcando un'onda aurea che blocca il telespettatore ma lo blocca con un'immagine ingannevole .

Un po come fanno i venditori ambulanti quando usano strategie per attrarre la tua attenzione quando non avresti voglia di dedicare spazio e tempo.
Poi magari ti ricredi e scopri che hai fatto bene a dare una possibilità. 

Ecco, forse drusilia sta insegnando che solo il talento non basta ma non è una bella cosa per chi ascolta.
La vera sconfitta è questa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Attore bravissimo che interpreta un personaggio ben congegnato e indubbiamente interessante.
> Il resto è rumore di fondo...



Molto più divertente e di intrattenimento la Signora Coriandoli di 80 mila anni fa.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molto più divertente e di intrattenimento la Signora Coriandoli di 80 mila anni fa.


Oppure Platinette nelle Buone Domeniche trash di Costanzo  .


----------



## Mika (5 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giusto io , te e pochi altri possiamo conoscere Topo gigio.


Me lo ricordo bene anche io. E me lo voglio ricordare come era decenni fa


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2022)

E' un meta personaggio ( a mio avvisto, mostruoso) come, appunto, Topo Gigio, Il Gabibbo, Uan, e tanti altri. Solo che lo fanno passare per conquista di chissà quali diritto.


----------



## Lo Gnu (5 Giugno 2022)

Credo di essere l'unico basito dalla presenza di Topo Gigio più che dalla presenza della drag queen. Dio santo, topo gigio! Questo c'era ai tempi del Carosello, parliamo di un personaggio di 60 anni fa.
Quanto è vecchia la Rai nelle idee.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Giugno 2022)

@Blu71 il tuo personaggio preferito


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 il tuo personaggio preferito



Ho i poster a casa


----------



## Swaitak (5 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ho i poster a casa


Ma di Drusillo o topo Gigio


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ma di Drusillo o topo Gigio



Della Leone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2022)

Signore e signori.... la TV italiana.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Signore e signori.... la TV italiana.



A me fa veramnte impressione

P.S. Povero topo Gigio


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A me fa veramnte impressione
> 
> P.S. Povero topo Gigio


C'è già lui topo , pretendere topa era francamente troppo.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'originalità Rai.. Riesumato perfino topo Gigio.. Niente mago zurlì?!


Una rievocazione del passato. COSTANTE. ININTERROTTA. SENZA FINE.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Signore e signori.... la TV italiana.



Bella ciofeca.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Giugno 2022)

Ma come segno di protesta non si può riaprire l'album della gnocca?


----------



## Swaitak (6 Giugno 2022)

sinceramente mi fanno piu ribrezzo i Ken umani e cose del genere piuttosto che un attoruncolo 
Porazzi gli anziani che guardano la tv senza possibilità di scelta.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma come segno di protesta *non si può riaprire l'album della gnocca? *



Magari.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Signore e signori.... la TV italiana.


Sei riuscito a vederlo tutto? Pure io, ero curioso di tanto progressismo ahahahah.

Topo Gigio che chiede di mettersi insieme a lui...ehm lei... il nuovo prototipo di gnocca. 

Per il resto, solita roba pro-agenda che non m'interessa. Unica cosa che ho apprezzato è che ha perchiulato un po' Draghi.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Giugno 2022)

*Debutto con ascolti non entusiasmanti: 5,2% di share.*


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sei riuscito a vederlo tutto? Pure io, ero curioso di tanto progressismo ahahahah.
> 
> Topo Gigio che chiede di mettersi insieme a lui...ehm lei... il nuovo prototipo di gnocca.
> 
> Per il resto, solita roba pro-agenda che non m'interessa. Unica cosa che ho apprezzato è che ha perchiulato un po' Draghi.


Si trova online un video?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si trova online un video?


Su Raiplay trovi tutta la puntata, alla fine sono solo 36 minuti, poi su Twitter potresti trovare dei video dedicati a qualche momento topico, ma non ne sono sicuro.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Debutto con ascolti non entusiasmanti: 5,2% di share.*


Preciso comunque, che preoccupa il fatto che dopo il debutto i programmi crollano. Ma se dovesse mantenere questi ascolti, non sarebbe un risultato malvagio, anzi. La fascia è comunque difficilissima, visto che va contro il TG1 e TG5. Comunque ha superato la concorrenza di Italia 1 che a quell'ora mette i telefilm in replica.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Giugno 2022)

Dopo la prima, ho visto la seconda e la quarta puntata. Alla fine come programmetto di mezz'ora non è malvagio, e lui canta molto bene. Di sicuro meglio delle cahate di Cattelan o le moscerie di Fazio, almeno ti fai qualche risata. Ovviamente, non mancano le robe pro-LGBT, ma sono piccole citazioni di qualche secondo in tutto il programma.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Debutto con ascolti non entusiasmanti: 5,2% di share.*



È pure troppo.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È pure troppo.


Si è mantenuto su quello share e sembra in leggera crescita, pare che la rete sia soddisfatta, vista la fascia difficile ed il fatto che prima a quell'ora si faceva il 3%. Si parla di una conferma anche per l'autunno.


----------

